# Salmon Recipe



## vaguy (Sep 15, 2006)

I found this recipe in an old book that I got from a friend. Simple to do and tastes really good. Did a 2lb CoHo today.

Brine:
1/3 cup of sugar
1/4 cup non-iodized salt
2 cups soy sauce
1 cup water
1/2 tsp onion powder
1/2 tsp garlic powder
1/2 tsp pepper
1/2 tsp Tabasco sauce
1 cup of dry white wine


Brine salmon for 8 or more hours in the fridge. I use amix of apple and cherry to smoke. Smoke until meat flakes nice and evenly. I was told to smoke it for up to 12 hours. I "wet" smoke it and put the brine in the bowl, adding water as needed. Try it out, and let me know how you like it.
CSA


----------



## mijpa (Jun 16, 2007)

What temp did you run at for 12 hours?


----------



## crewdawg52 (Jun 17, 2007)

When I smoke my salmon, I brine for 3 -4 hrs and smoke for around 45 min.  But, I usually do only 1/2 of a side, skinless.  Smoke it on the gas grill with a foil pouch of apple and cherry chips.  Lowest heat setting under the chips, and off under the fish.  Alwys turns out very moist with just the right amout of smoke.


----------



## crewdawg52 (Jun 17, 2007)

The only thing I can think of is a cold smoking for that length of time.


----------



## vernski (Nov 14, 2010)

4 cups dark brown sugar

1 cup pickling salt

16-18 cloves fresh garlic minced

Mix well, the original recipe called for 2 cups salt and marinade for 6hrs, I left mine overnight. Rinse in cold water pat dry with paper towels

season with coarse black pepper and put in the smoker I left the skin side down. It seemed a little salty at first but when it cooled out overnight it was great for me, but I'm on low salt so some might like it saltier use 2cups of salt. Simple recipe with good results from an old friend.

Set the temp at [email protected] plus 1 cup of chips as I have a Masterbuilt 30" electric, the time & temp might change with other units...Vernski.


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 14, 2010)

Vernski said:


> 4 cups dark brown sugar
> 
> 1 cup pickling salt
> 
> ...


Vernski,

Do you have any pictures?

How much Salmon did you do in this brine at one time in this mixture, with how much water?

It sounds like a lot of heat for a long time for Salmon.

Which MES 30 electric do you have? Every MES I have seen can not be set above 275˚.

Thanks,

Bear


----------



## vernski (Nov 14, 2010)

Sorry Bearcarver no camera and I should have said that this is a dry brine with no water as it will turn to liquid as it pulls the water out of the fish. The temp I stated is a typo, it is 225 my fingers are old and I was in a hurry and didn't catch it sorry again. The MES is model # 20070910  I did two sides of a salmon about 3.5 lbs. and had plenty of brine to cover the bottom of a pyrex tray and cover the two sides. Getting the water out of the salmon firms it up nicely, I checked it at 3hrs and didn't seem done to me cooking may vary from unit to unit?....Vernski


----------



## TulsaJeff (Nov 15, 2010)

Welcome to the forum, Vernski. Sounds like an excellent recipe!!


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 15, 2010)

Vernski said:


> Sorry Bearcarver no camera and I should have said that this is a dry brine with no water as it will turn to liquid as it pulls the water out of the fish. The temp I stated is a typo, it is 225 my fingers are old and I was in a hurry and didn't catch it sorry again. The MES is model # 20070910  I did two sides of a salmon about 3.5 lbs. and had plenty of brine to cover the bottom of a pyrex tray and cover the two sides. Getting the water out of the salmon firms it up nicely, I checked it at 3hrs and didn't seem done to me cooking may vary from unit to unit?....Vernski




Thank you for your correction.

It was the setting an MES to 285˚ that really threw me. Even if we could set it at 285˚, that would be a bit much for Salmon.

Sounds great!

Bear


----------



## vernski (Nov 15, 2010)

Hi Jeff thanx for the heads up, and I am humbled in the presence of your BBQ sauce recipe!  Bearcarver I've read your final recipe and will give it a try after the holidays. I had one question,did you notice much difference in the length time to smoke with the skin on versus the skin off ? Thanx Bearcarver....Venski


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 16, 2010)

Vernski said:


> Hi Jeff thanx for the heads up, and I am humbled in the presence of your BBQ sauce recipe!  Bearcarver I've read your final recipe and will give it a try after the holidays. I had one question,did you notice much difference in the length time to smoke with the skin on versus the skin off ? Thanx Bearcarver....Venski


Good question,

I like my hard smoked Salmon in a form that I can just pick it up in my hand & eat it.

I also like it very smokey.

If I leave the skin on, when it is done, it is easy to remove the skin, but then the flesh under it is not of the same consistency as the other side of the piece. That part would be more like the inside of the piece. But the biggest reason I take the skin off is because the skin takes nearly all of the smoke that hits that side of the fillet. Why should I smoke the skin, and then throw it away.

As far as length of time???? I don't really think it changes the length of time with or without the skin, other than it is a little thinner without the skin. If you do it longer or shorter with the skin on, the surface of the skin side after removing the skin will still be like the inside of the piece, instead of like the other outside of the piece.

Just be sure to oil or spray your racks before putting the fish on!

That's hard to explain. I hope you understand my gibberish.

Bear


----------



## mtchargriller (Nov 19, 2010)

Vernski-inator, I just tried your recipe it is in the fridge as I type.  Throwin it on with some apple and apricot wood in the morn, I'll let you know my results!


----------



## t-bone tim (Nov 19, 2010)

VAGuy said:


> I found this recipe in an old book that I got from a friend. Simple to do and tastes really good. Did a 2lb CoHo today.
> 
> Brine:
> 1/3 cup of sugar
> ...


Va guy , could you please tell us what "wet smoke " means ?? thanks Tim.


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 20, 2010)

T-bone Tim said:


> VAGuy said:
> 
> 
> > I found this recipe in an old book that I got from a friend. Simple to do and tastes really good. Did a 2lb CoHo today.
> ...


I doubt if you'll get an answer from "VaGuy". He made all 20 of his posts in September of 2006.

I'm guessing he means he puts the brine in a water pan under the fish, while smoking, but that's just a wild guess.


----------

